# WWE Posts Cryptic Tweet



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's... it's Sting! 



Most likely gearing up for Undertaker's yearly return.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Bryan vs Taker? :taker


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

IS THAT A SCORPION IN THE ROP RIGHT HAND CORNER?!


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Agh the old Sting teaser promos that have to be awkwardly marketed to somebody else when he refuses to sign for the 300th time. :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

100$ paypal to whoever puts the pieces together.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Batista returns!!!


Probably Undertaker


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

It's Ring of Honors broken logo. WWE just bought it out.

Joking of course.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Undertaker.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Undertaker.


or his half-brother


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Sting eh?
Looking at the red/white/black (as well as the dismembered shapes) made me think of the "NO!"s in Bryan's outfits.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

We're obviously going to witness the return of this man:



Spoiler: a huge spoiler regarding the long term future of the WWE















but srsly I'd say Kane if he wouldn't be shooting See No Evil 2 right now.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> We're obviously going to witness the return of this man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason its in pieces is because he knocked it's light's out.

I'd love to see him get into a battle of wits against Curtis Axel. The promo would be remembered for years as one of the best promos of all time.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like Sheamus wanted to join in on the cryptic fun too? 



> Sheamus @WWESheamus
> ?-na R ?-? ? IN ?☝❓ #cryptic


----------



## LivingColor (Jun 4, 2013)

Nah this is an upcoming storyline.

We find out that Ric Flair is actually Shawn Michaels illegitimate son. HHH Comes out and makes Shawn Michaels vs Ric flair in a father vs son match for Survivor Series, because it's best for business. 

CM Punk then complains that he should be in the main event because he is the best in the world. HHH tells him he can be in the main event at Wrestlemania vs Undertaker in a Steak vs Career match. The stipulation being if CM Punk wins the Undertakers career is over and if Undertaker wins CM Punk has to eat a steak.

Daniel Bryan then comes out and demands a rematch. HHH agrees but since there is no WWE Champion he will have to find someone for him to Wrestle. Then Rikishis music hits and he comes to the ring and does Sweet Chin Music on Daniel Bryan setting up Bryan vs Rikishi (with Alberto Del Rio as special referee) for the title at Survivor Series. 

Then JBL pops in the ring randomly and gives the Bella Twins the Clothsline from hell. Why the bella twins were in the ring I don;t know, but Raw went to a commercial and when it came back on air the bella twins were in the ring dancing with HHH and Kurt Angle. 

Then Forrest Griffin comes into the ring and announces that he is retiring.

The moral of the story?

CM Punk is the BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm usually interested in stuff like this but not this time. Nobody in NXT is worth a damn except Zayn and I don't care about anyone that might be returning.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

LivingColor said:


> Nah this is an upcoming storyline.
> 
> We find out that Ric Flair is actually Shawn Michaels illegitimate son. HHH Comes out and makes Shawn Michaels vs Ric flair in a father vs son match for Survivor Series, because it's best for business.
> 
> ...


Is it medium rare? 

What about the Ascension?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Imagine it was finally Sting


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like the WWE emblem cut up.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd put my career on the line for a good steak.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

LivingColor said:


> Nah this is an upcoming storyline.
> 
> We find out that Ric Flair is actually Shawn Michaels illegitimate son. HHH Comes out and makes Shawn Michaels vs Ric flair in a father vs son match for Survivor Series, because it's best for business.
> 
> ...


:yes That would make it worth sitting through the rest of that crap.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Blueforce7 said:


> Looks like the WWE emblem cut up.


That's what I'm thinking...nothing but a pointless way to get us to watch RAW.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> That's what I'm thinking...nothing but a pointless way to get us to watch RAW.


Wouldn't be surprised if this was it.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Would be awesome if it was really Sting this time.

Most likely a Kane return after his movie or Takers return for Wrestlemania.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Is it medium rare?
> 
> What about the Ascension?


That would be awesome. I hope Ricardo joins with them since he was in the group in 2011.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

It's Kane but it is his older mask IMO.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Red white and back? It's pieces of the Nazi flag, we're finally getting a Nazi gimmick wrestler! Sieg heil, seig fucking hell! :mark:


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

The Enforcer said:


> I'm usually interested in stuff like this but not this time. * Nobody in NXT is worth a damn except Zayn *and I don't care about anyone that might be returning.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

They're re-hiring Tyler Rex :mark:


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

On second thought, kind of looks like Bryan's Yes!/No! thing. 

Who knows...


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Dat Stinger debut


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Masquerade said:


> Dat Stinger debut


right after they make him the first entrant in the TNA HOF? and with Hogan on the outs in TNA and Sting more than likely going to take his place "running the back"? i highly doubt sting after all these years randomly comes to WWE\

dont get me wrong id love to see it, but im not in the building my hopes up business


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_The color matches the gear of a certain someone in NXT..._










:|


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

It's Kane. It'll go on till he's done filming


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Obviously Kane.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Kane and he brings along The Undertaker too, please.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

it's definately sting. He will debut next monday as a referee in a santino v fandango 2 out of 3 falls classic


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

:mark: the fuck out and I have no idea why


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Eugene is coming back.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

lp2xxx said:


> _The color matches the gear of a certain someone in NXT..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> Eugene is coming back.


:lmao

I'm calling its Kane, he's new look.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

_THATS, THATS GOTTA BE KANE!_


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I do not know what it is, but hopefully creative gives us something special. Would love to see Sting though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't get my hopes up for Sting any more, there's only so much a man can take.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sandow4President said:


> They're re-hiring Tyler Rex :mark:


If it wasn't for "The Chosen One", Reks would have been my new favorite wrestler after Edge retired. He was #2 behind McIntyre and then WWE let him go. 

FOOLISHNESS!!!!!!!! :cuss:


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

"Sting in WWE" should be locked away in the same closet as "Cena turns heel".


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Definitely Hornswoggle :vince5 :brodgers :kolo1


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Guys its the WWE Logo cut up in pieces.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

TakerFreak said:


> Guys its the WWE Logo cut up in pieces.


exactly
i was just about to say the same


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

TakerFreak said:


> Guys its the WWE Logo cut up in pieces.


but why?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> "Sting in WWE" should be locked away in the same closet as "Cena turns heel".


It is inevitable that the guy will appear on WWE with a Legends contract and be inducted in the Hall of Fame... It is just logical honestly and i am sure Vince would surely induct him sooner if he wrestled something like WM once.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

If that IS the WWE logo cut in pieces... then maybe this is a way to introduce a new logo. 

Doubt it.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I hope it's the true GOAT...Jimmy Wang Yang!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH GAWD ITS KANE!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

My guess is 

(wouldn't really make any sense)









or










It'll probably be neither though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Colors seem to indicate Kane to me, but you never know.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

It's probably just a lame WWE 2K14 advertising thingy-ma-jig.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> It's probably just a lame WWE 2K14 advertising thingy-ma-jig.


Hopefully not but WWE likes to that with video games, remember wwe 13's " A revolution is coming" Mystery videos? 


Well I just hope it's Kane with a new mask or the Undertaker.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Probably something that will be disappointing.


----------



## Anastasis (Aug 20, 2013)

If it isn't revealed to be Swagger Soaring Eagle, then it isn't worth revealing.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sting as the nWo Wolfpack look? I doubt it but it will be something like a Undertaker return.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

It's time.... its vader time!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Sting as the nWo Wolfpack look? I doubt it but it will be something like a Undertaker return.


Would only make sense if he was leading "a pack" ... is there a recruitment/formation of stable being made that were not aware of? I know it's all fanatical, but if this were the case and Sting came to deal with "The Corp", who would be in the "Wolfpack"? My guess..

Ziggler
Big E
Kofi
Christian, Ryder, or R-Truth
Bourne, Kidd or Gabriel

Maybe only 5 members (including Sting). DB could be the "Bret Hart" of the early NWO days of WCW.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Its just a stupid marketing tool they use to get you to watch the show and talk about shit.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

It's not the WWE logo because theres loose threads all over the outsides. It's obviously some type of fabric which leads me to believe...










Is debuting as Sami Zayn. He cut up his El Generico mask.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Obviously Kane.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Mouth of the South makes his return!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Probably Kane though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:banderas

if it's a reference to broken glass, and I hear the glass shatter...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Kane.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*gong*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

How does someone get the WWE logo out of that?? :lmao


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

xdryza said:


> If that IS the WWE logo cut in pieces... then maybe this is a way to introduce a new logo.


With the new belt? Doubt it.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

He comes back, and debuts new shirt...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Buckley said:


> It's not the WWE logo because theres loose threads all over the outsides. It's obviously some type of fabric which leads me to believe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking we have a winner here. It resembles his mask so much it's not even funny.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

I mean come on...they even hash tag it rest in Peace...how are people at all linking this to sting lol


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't see how it could possibly be Zayn, "broken souls lay beneath his feet" doesn't sound anything something they'd tease his debut with. Gotta admit though, it does look an awful lot like his mask cut up.

Edit: Actually kind of looks like a pair of Edges tights, no way it could be him though unless he came back in a non wrestling role to help the faces battle Triple H, which I don't see happening.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Too early for Taker and too cryptic for a fresh debut....it's Kane IMO. I'm sure he's just about done shooting that movie of his. Time to return and face Bray Wyatt again.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Too early for Taker and too cryptic for a fresh debut....it's Kane IMO. I'm sure he's just about done shooting that movie of his. Time to return and face Bray Wyatt again.


he just started filming SNE 2 on the 23rd.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

JY57 said:


> he just started filming SNE 2 on the 23rd.


Oh really? So why was he written off tv back at Summerslam? Weird.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

IT CAN ONLY BE ONE.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Calahart said:


> Bryan vs Taker? :taker


I would love to see it.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

Kane?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Evan Bourne's colors


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Sting


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

it´s obviously nothing special.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

FredForeskinn said:


> it´s obviously nothing special.


Agreed, this is a typical marketing ploy to get more attention onto something that couldn't generate a bigger buzz on its own.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

It's the return of K-Fed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

JY57 said:


> -


I used a vortex software that we have at school, and the result is a joker face with the eyes closed. Very similar to this image:


Spoiler: super big pic















What does it mean??


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

So first trips breaks a man for pieces with a sledgehammer, then shovels him back to oblivion. We have seen this before.....


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Way to early to be the Undertaker, marketing ploy like some have said.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

it's Edge. it's his ring gear.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

First thing I thought of was the El Generico mask...the red outline curving between the black and white gives it away, really.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Real Deal said:


> First thing I thought of was the El Generico mask...the red outline curving between the black and white gives it away, really.


looks nothing like El Genericos mask... this has red outlines on both sides of white


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

either Sheamus or Kane, nothing important or .. hey is that a scorpion ? STING !! 

(best wrestling meme ever :lmao )


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Way too early to be teasing Undertakers WM return. Unless he's going to work Survivor Series?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow.

It's Zayn just because it shares the colors as his mask?

This is almost as bad as that time some posters thought that WWE 13 ad was an Ambrose debut vignette.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

If it airs on Raw, this might be vaguely intriguing.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Its the App


----------



## ViolentPassion (Aug 15, 2012)

"Rest in pieces" ... so it's either Kane or Taker. Kane most likely. My original thought was "it's a thingy for Kane w/ Daniel Bryan's cut up shirt" but I know that's not right b/c they'll be in different storylines for the foreseeable future. 

Dunno lol.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

A cryptic arse teaser that has jack shit to do with who is returning?

My guess is Chris Jericho


----------



## KAllevik (Jun 28, 2011)

MR KENNNNNNEEDDDYYYYYYYYY


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

It's clearly Kane, just look at the colours of the pieces.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Nimbus said:


> I used a vortex software that we have at school, and the result is a joker face with the eyes closed. Very similar to this image:
> 
> What does it mean??


Sting


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

it's Edge ffs


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Probably just Kane because he will soon come back for Wyatt. Too soon for Taker and Sting is just a pipe dream.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Crusade said:


> It's clearly Kane, just look at the colours of the pieces.


Kanes mask doesnt have white...


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

lol wwe trying to lure sting...


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Surely has some reference to Undertaker with *Rest in Piece*s in the message, doesn't mean its him though, I'm scared its Kane returning to attack taker and we have another Undertaker v Kane feud, that joker mask, if it's real it's either Sting or a new character


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Either it 's the dreaded return of Brutus the barber Beefcake, or they are doing Barrett (the Sweeney Todd edition).


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

KAllevik said:


> MR KENNNNNNEEDDDYYYYYYYYY



KENNNNNNEEDDDYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

There is no way this is Edge. The WWE wouldn't risk Edge crippling himself just to have one last run.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's the ring attire of Los Matadores. It's been cut up into pieces by Triple H and Stephanie with a pair of scissors, and they'll be the first team to get buried before they've even debuted (hence the 'rest in pieces' part).

Treble H will then force them to compete in a two versus five tag team match against The Shield, Randy Orton and The Big Show.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

dmccourt95 said:


> Surely has some reference to Undertaker with *Rest in Piece*s in the message, doesn't mean its him though, I'm scared its Kane returning to attack taker and we have another Undertaker v Kane feud, that joker mask, if it's real it's either Sting or a new character


Your signature looks like Seth Rollins is fisting CM Punk. Just saying.

Also, I'm betting this tweet is another sad attempt to get Sting to jump.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Ray Donovan said:


> Wow.
> 
> It's Zayn just because it shares the colors as his mask?
> 
> This is almost as bad as that time some posters thought that WWE 13 ad was an Ambrose debut vignette.


WE WERE DESPERATE FOR SOME AMBROSE! 

I'm starting to think that this has something to with WWE 2k14. Maybe the Taker Collector's edition, therefore the "Rest in Pieces" line? I just know it's going to be something anticlimatic like that


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like Kane's mask to me tbh, Undertaker never incorporated red into his dead man gimmick and Sting isn't coming to WWE as Wolfpac Sting.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

They just posted a new one.



> WWE ✔ @WWE
> “I have taken it upon myself to walk a path where no one else chooses to.” #RestinPieces


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Is that part of takers logo?

Or shattered glass!!?!? Ongomgonglmgomg


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bo Dallas debut at WMXXX to break the streak :vince5


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

The undertaker


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

RestinPieces?
WHAT THE FUCK?! sounds so gay.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Probably stuff for 2k14. Like what they did last year. Taker would be pretty sweet though. Looked good in his post mania stuff this year.



Buckley said:


> It's not the WWE logo because theres loose threads all over the outsides. It's obviously some type of fabric which leads me to believe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How would Zayn get that Generico guys mask when Generico is down in Mexico helping the orphans though?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

#RestinPieces? So it is Taker? A Kane/Taker feud with the Wyatt Fam maybe. Why though? If it is Taker, is this Taker's way of judging if he is Mania worthy still?


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> If it is Taker, is this Taker's way of judging if he is Mania worthy still?


I'm in two minds about that, on the one hand it would be nice to have Taker involved in a feud that isn't at Mania, but on the other what if he decides he isn't Mania worthy & his last match ends up being a crumby tag match against the Wyatt's? Hmmm. 

Anyway, it's probably going to be a load of over hyping on the WWE's part for something shitty.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> #RestinPieces? So it is Taker? A Kane/Taker feud with the Wyatt Fam maybe. Why though? If it is Taker, is this Taker's way of judging if he is Mania worthy still?


There's only one way to find out for certain to be honest.


























































:cole3 Hey, what's h*APP*enin' beautiful?


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

BLEACH said:


> Bo Dallas debut at WMXXX to break the streak :vince5


and makes Taker tap out to headlock


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

theArtist said:


> I'm in two minds about that, on the one hand it would be nice to have Taker involved in a feud that isn't at Mania, but on the other what if he decides he isn't Mania worthy & his last match ends up being a crumby tag match against the Wyatt's?


Better that than embarrassing yourself on the biggest stage wrestling has to offer...in Taker's mind at least.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Happenstan said:


> Better that than embarrassing yourself on the biggest stage wrestling has to offer...in Taker's mind at least.


True & a valid point I hadn't actually thought of things from Takers perspective. 

If it is that (& I doubt it will be) I'd much rather him pick up where he left off with the Shield as oppose to the Wyatt's though & If he does tag with Kane again I seriously hope it doesn't lead to Taker v Kane 3 at Mania.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> #RestinPieces? So it is Taker? A Kane/Taker feud with the Wyatt Fam maybe. Why though? If it is Taker, is this Taker's way of judging if he is Mania worthy still?


there was rumor few weeks ago that WWE wants to Taker vs Wyatt at Survivor Series (can't remember where it was0 and in the DVD/Show Discussion somebody posted a rumored SS card (which likely 100 % will be changed anyways) and one of them was Taker vs Wyatt.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

It's both Kane and taker coming back for the wyatts.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Kane and Taker passing the supernatural gimmick torch to Wyatt's makes sense, regardless of how you feel about the Wyatts


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

TheWFEffect said:


> It's both Kane and taker coming back for the wyatts.



Kane is currently with the Wyatts, remember? They took him.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dudechi said:


> Kane and Taker passing the supernatural gimmick torch to Wyatt's makes sense, regardless of how you feel about the Wyatts


There's nothing supernatural about them though.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

theArtist said:


> True & a valid point I hadn't actually thought of things from Takers perspective.
> 
> If it is that (& I doubt it will be) I'd much rather him pick up where he left off with the Shield as oppose to the Wyatt's though & If he does tag with Kane again I seriously hope it doesn't lead to Taker v Kane 3 at Mania.


WWE wants Taker/Lesnar or Taker/Cena. Taker/Kane at Mania will never happen again....a lesser PPV however...




JY57 said:


> there was rumor few weeks ago that WWE wants to Taker vs Wyatt at Survivor Series (can't remember where it was0 and in the DVD/Show Discussion somebody posted a rumored SS card (which likely 100 % will be changed anyways) and one of them was Taker vs Wyatt.


This makes sense. A SvS match let's Taker test the waters without carrying half the match on his own.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, that second tweet looks like it could be part of Taker's cross. 



Spoiler: large img















Possibly going to lead to a Taker rescuing Kane from the Wyatt's story.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Dopesick said:


> There's nothing supernatural about them though.


Not yet, but that could be the direction.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This could be a shard of glass.

"RestInPieces"

When glass shatters, it breaks into a lot of PIECES.

REST- probably about somebody who has been RESTing for years.

OH

MY

GOD.

THE GOAT IS RETURNING TO SAVE US. IT'S AUSTIN. :austin2


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Obviously teasing Melina vs. Alicia Fox II.
Or Sting.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

He is here...


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

This obviously seems like WWE's teasing Sting again, and if the deal falls through BOOM it's all of a sudden Taker.

The first pic with the red white and black are the three colors Sting used since becoming crow sting.

The second pic with the "I have taken it upon myself to walk a path where no one else chooses to" quote could possibly be a shot of the rafters of an arena where Sting would walk.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> This could be a shard of glass.
> 
> "RestInPieces"
> 
> ...


Stone Cold is back with the fireworks.. BAH GAWDDD STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD

Classic. :lmao





The second tweet is a quote from The Undertaker “I have taken it upon myself to walk a path where no one else chooses to".



> So I have taken it upon myself to walk a path where no one else chooses to. I draw strength from the spirits of the dead
> Playtime's over, sit down and shut up
> Pain is the name of the game
> If you feel froggy, jump
> ...


He said that to Mankind in 1996
And he said it again when he spoke about his family and Kane. 
*Go to 5:45 of the video*


----------



## SeriousThreat (Aug 27, 2007)

The cut up pieces most resemble Edges Rated R Superstar logo but I doubt it's him.

I actually doubt it's anything.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone who is saying Taker.. :lmao

He's not returning until WrestleMania 30 time (which is around February or January), so it has to be somebody else.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Anyone who is saying Taker.. :lmao
> 
> He's not returning until WrestleMania 30 time (which is around February or January), so it has to be somebody else.


It's his quote that it was used in the second tweet but the first tweet doesn't fit..

Maybe the BoD will be back soon :mark:...

Or they just fooling with us :lmao


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

It's obviously the Undertaker or Kane.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's Jacob Goodnight.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

People only think it's Undertaker because it said "Rest in" while I think it's probably nothing much, it will end up being disappointing so I don't know why you guys are so into this.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Would be pretty sick if Taker came after Wyatt, and Wyatt used Kane (under Wyatt's control) to fight Taker at Survivor Series.




Sonnen Says said:


> People only think it's Undertaker because it said "Rest in" while I think it's probably nothing much, it will end up being disappointing so I don't know why you guys are so into this.


Because not everyone here is a pessimistic asshole like yourself.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Would be pretty sick if Taker came after Wyatt, and Wyatt used Kane (under Wyatt's control) to fight Taker at Survivor Series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately for you I'm too smart to fall for this crap. Continue BOlieving you might even get it.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Sonnen Says said:


> People only think it's Undertaker because it said "Rest in" while I think it's probably nothing much, it will end up being disappointing so I don't know why you guys are so into this.


No but quoting one of his famous promos it's a bit odd...

Unless the have a third brother


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

JamesK said:


> No but quoting one of his famous promos it's a bit odd...
> 
> Unless the have a third brother


Overgiver!??!?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

It's actually...








Just kidding. It could be anyone at this point.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Anyone who is saying Taker.. :lmao
> 
> He's not returning until WrestleMania 30 time (which is around February or January), so it has to be somebody else.


You never know.

I remember about 1 month Summerslam, someone assured me that Orton was never turning heel and NEVER going to in the title again. He even called me an idiot or some shit.
Then, Orton did both on the same night. Man, that felt good.

OT: “I have taken it upon myself to walk a path where no one else chooses to.” - Taker.

Taker says this at 5:45 of the video.





Talking about KANE.










Someone put this on Reddit.

The other picture with the pieces could be Kane. Can't explain the white though.
But, could it be Taker and Kane together? 
Feuding? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Wasn't the first one a smashed up Raw logo?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> This obviously seems like WWE's teasing Sting again, and if the deal falls through BOOM it's all of a sudden Taker.
> 
> The first pic with the red white and black are the three colors Sting used since becoming crow sting.
> 
> The second pic with the "I have taken it upon myself to walk a path where no one else chooses to" quote could possibly be a shot of the rafters of an arena where Sting would walk.


For you and everybody else that think this. WHY ON EARTH would they tease us with something that is as old as crow sting? This is just you guys living in the fcking past. Please move on with you´re lives. WHY ON EARTH would they bring back something as old as crow sting? to satisfiy smarks living in the fcking past? Come on...


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

It's... it's Christian...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I betting on Brothers of Destruction reuniting to feud with the Wyatt Clan or Shield.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Am I the only one which thinks it might be Kane returning with new ring attire and a new mask?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:cena3


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Domenico said:


> Am I the only one which thinks it might be Kane returning with new ring attire and a *new mask*?


Hopefully. I don't really like the "giant scab" mask he wears now.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Kane and Taker would have no challenge right now. They would bulldoze through anyone and everyone.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Kane and Taker would have no challenge right now. They would bulldoze through anyone and everyone.


not the shield


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

It's most definitely Sting.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> IT CAN ONLY BE ONE.


via NODQ.com: Former WWE Superstar The Godfather will be returning to the ring on a full-time basis. Promoters interested in booking him can contact Joe DeFalco, at [email protected] for information, rates and availability.

ITS NOT A COINCIDENCE.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The Wyatts are not worth Undertaker and Kane.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Kane and Taker would have no challenge right now. They would bulldoze through anyone and everyone.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mordecai comeback


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ekaf said:


> It's most definitely Sting.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No! Sting wants to be in TNA to hold down talent.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

RichardHagen said:


> The Wyatts are not worth Undertaker and Kane.


Kane and Undertaker vs the Shield was a planned match for SS before Taker got injured. It's been reported that the Wyatt clan are going to be pushed as a main event stable, above the Shield. If this is true, I think it's safe to say Brothers of Destruction vs the Wyatt clan is entirely probable.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

King Gimp said:


>


:damn


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Anastasis said:


> If it isn't revealed to be Swagger Soaring Eagle, then it isn't worth revealing.


Lmfao this all the way the eagle was pure gold 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

It wouldn't be Kane or the Undertaker. The graphic (before being smashed) is too clean if you get what I mean. There's far too much white to be Kane and Undertaker has only really been related to black.

Someone new or some big change.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks kinda like the jersey Punk was wearing.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

I guess it can't be any more obvious than this. It's Sting!



> WWE @WWE
> Born a survivor 11.22.90 #RestinPieces


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah not the Undertaker for sure.. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

DAT DEADMAN RETURN.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok, it's definitely Undertaker. 11.22.90 is the date he debuted in case some of you didn't know.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

clearly hogan


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Undertaker returns at Survivor Series?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Tyler Rex :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

100% Taker.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

GOD said:


> clearly hogan


l0l.

Yep, it's taker


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Most likely in order
Kane
Taker


Zayn










Anybody else

























Sting


Face it he,s never coming to the wwe.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

So assuming it is not WWE 14 promotion or some kind of DVD promotion, the question is: when?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Undertaker Return Teased on Twitter


> WWE is teasing the return of The Undertaker on Twitter. This afternoon, WWE released another cryptic "#RestinPieces" message referencing his debut appearance at the 1990 Survivor Series.


http://www.ringsidenews.com/article/12681/undertaker-return-teased-on-twitter/


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Does this mean we might see Taker at Survivor Series? :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Although they've pretty much confirmed it's Undertaker, I'm hoping it's a SWERVE! :russo and it's someone else merely fucking with us or mocking Undertaker to set up a feud.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

xD7oom said:


> Undertaker Return Teased on Twitter
> 
> http://www.ringsidenews.com/article/12681/undertaker-return-teased-on-twitter/


Gobbledy Gooker also debuted at 1990 Survivor Series......


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Pretty obvious here...it's Freight Train from $5 Wrestling. He's going to be one of the main guys to take out this new Corporation.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

D.M.N. said:


> So assuming it is not WWE 14 promotion or some kind of DVD promotion, the question is: when?


probably sometime soon enough to set up a match for him at Survivor Series


----------



## T3H~L3X (May 2, 2006)

Would be cool if it was The Ascension being sent by the undertaker to take out The Wyatts which would lead to Undertaker/The Ascension Vs The Wyatts and then Kane has been freed from Bray's own personal hell, they go after the Shield and Randy Orton.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Or maybe... just maybe...


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

T3H~L3X said:


> Would be cool if it was The Ascension being sent by the undertaker to take out The Wyatts which would lead to Undertaker/The Ascension Vs The Wyatts and then Kane has been freed from Bray's own personal hell, they go after the Shield and Randy Orton.


Give this man a job in booking!


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

I think its for the wwe 2k14 game. The ripped up red, black & white fabric is for the Ultimate Warrior version & the other photo is part of the Undertakers emblem for the Undertaker version.
Search for *Ultimate Warrior returns as the WWE 2K14 pre-order bonus (Official)* if the video link doesn't work.
Not seen a clip for the Undertaker version yet, but i saw the game is available for pre-order only at my local game store.


----------



## Chas1989 (Mar 25, 2013)

Undertaker/Kane vs Wyatt Family at Survivor Series? The 'born a survivor' tweet is definitely The Undertaker and the first tweet looks like Kane's WWF/E mask.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Imagine that :mark: Kane's old mask + Ministry Of Darkness.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

The Boogeyman?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can't wait for 'Taker to return and people to say that he's fat and out of shape again and then proceed to go on about how he stole the show AGAIN.

I can't fucking wait for 'Taker to return though. :mark:


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Imagine that :mark: Kane's old mask + Ministry Of Darkness.


I'm sorry, was this post meant to be a fucking joke or was it meant to be a fucking joke?
Yeah, lets bring him back with a different mask and then a year later he can talk about how fun the carousels at Disney Land are. Retirement would do him well, and so should you when it comes to making posts.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> I can't wait for 'Taker to return and people to say that he's fat and out of shape again and then proceed to go on about how he stole the show AGAIN.
> 
> I can't fucking wait for 'Taker to return though. :mark:


:lmao Best post of the week, brother.

So accurate.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Survivor Series traditional 4 on 4 match:
Undertaker, Kane and The Ascension vs Bray, Rowan, Harper and someone else??


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That's obvious confirmation of Half Life 3.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Anyone who is saying Taker.. :lmao
> 
> He's not returning until WrestleMania 30 time (which is around February or January), so it has to be somebody else.


Good call dude


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

_Born a Survivor_

It's the Undertaker


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I wish it's Undertaker returning to Biker gimmick but ofc its not dat lol...
I honestly wouldn't be surprised it thats just WWE making random pictures to get more viewers to show, and then when time for it comes they will just do some random segment, debut or something.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

probably end up just being something to do with the wwe app


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe it's suppose to be Kane tweeting from wherever the Wyatts are keeping him or some shit :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

It's definitely Taker, but the "born a survivor" stuff could be hinting at a Survivor Series return, which would be awesome. I'd like to see him blow off his Shield feud, unless they just wanted to get him off TV and don't plan to finish that. 

Cool stuff though.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> It's definitely Taker, but the "born a survivor" stuff could be hinting at a Survivor Series return, which would be awesome. I'd like to see him blow off his Shield feud, unless they just wanted to get him off TV and don't plan to finish that.
> 
> Cool stuff though.


Apparently Brothers of Destruction vs The Shield was planned for Summerslam before Taker got surgery so it might be a possibility.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay, so it's not pretty much confirmed it's Taker after all...

YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Wonder if he'll continue his stuff with The Shield, or maybe help his brother against The Wyatt Family. Could really go either way. So excited to find out and can hardly wait.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

BLEACH said:


> Apparently Brothers of Destruction vs The Shield was planned for Summerslam before Taker got surgery so it might be a possibility.


But do they just drop the Kane/Wyatt stuff? I think the way Kane was taken out by them, they'd almost have to do BOD/Wyatts, which wouldn't produce nearly as a good a match as one with Shield would.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> But do they just drop the Kane/Wyatt stuff? I think the way Kane was taken out by them, they'd almost have to do BOD/Wyatts, which wouldn't produce nearly as a good a match as one with Shield would.


WWE Creative...


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

If it's Taker, and I'm still considering it a big if, I don't know how he can't go after the Wyatt clan. The Shield is already involved in the Corporation stuff and I have a hard time believing Taker would be a cog in that without being the end game. He's still got unfinished business with the Nexus so it's not like they wouldn't skip over another obvious program.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Okay, so it's not pretty much confirmed it's Taker after all...
> 
> YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Wonder if he'll continue his stuff with The Shield, or maybe help his brother against The Wyatt Family. Could really go either way. So excited to find out and can hardly wait.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Shield & Wyatts vs. BOD & Rhodes Family @ Survivor Series?

8*D


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Look, I don't know what this is about but I'm getting a little sick of people constantly saying that Sami Zayn is El Generico. Get this through your heads - _THEY ARE NOT THE SAME PERSON_.
Generico is building an orphanage in Mexico, doing a lot of good charity work and preparing for his much hyped match against The Honky Tonk Man in November.
Different people completely.


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

Aww yeah, Kev looking for that one last run at the top :cam


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

squeelbitch said:


> probably end up just being something to do with the wwe app


The scary thing is that I would not call that idea ludicrous. That's how convinced I am that this is just a feeble, flaccid publicity stunt.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> It's definitely Taker, but the "born a survivor" stuff could be hinting at a Survivor Series return, which would be awesome. I'd like to see him blow off his Shield feud, unless they just wanted to get him off TV and don't plan to finish that.
> 
> Cool stuff though.


Undertaker, Kane, Bryan, The Miz and Dolph Ziggler VS The shield, Randy Orton and Big Show

Probably.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Guys there is a S,T,I,N,G in the tweet and url. STING!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Taker coming back for Survivor Series? :mark: Count me in. I'm thinking Taker/Kane/? vs. Wyatt Family is a big possibility. That's the only thing I can think of at all actually unless they do something completely off the radar. Either way, can't wait to hear DAT GONG.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Monster Kane (is he back yet? haven't been watching tbh)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://adf.ly/WYHxY



> The cryptic Tweets we've mentioned over the last day are likely promotion for the WWE 2K14 videogame.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> http://adf.ly/WYHxY


yea but then they tweeted a picture of the Undertaker as well so im pretty sure he has something to do with it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> yea but then they tweeted a picture of the Undertaker as well so im pretty sure he has something to do with it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


>


yea but they tweeted a pic of the undertaker tying in with survivor series so I think it has to do something with that show and not the game


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

JY57 said:


>


Oh fuck fpalm 

They had me going for a second there.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I highly doubt it's for the 2k14 Undertaker thing. That's been on the WWEShop for a few months now.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*IF *this thing is for that piece of shit 2k14 game then i wish they would have added #WWE2K14 in the hashtags at the end of the message for fuck sake. fuck this game.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Calahart said:


> Bryan vs Taker? :taker


:bryan


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> :bryan


:taker


----------



## TheViperX9 (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope they do a storyline where The Corporation is unstoppable so the roster must turn to The Undertaker for help. That'll set up an Orton vs The Undertaker at Survivor Series. Option B is The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar. Option C is The Shield vs The Brother of Destruction.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't get worried here guys, that tweet about him being born a survivor and his debut date would mean nothing but a return, no bullshit about 2k14.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> @WWE:
> @Todd_McFarlane will soon give rise to an icon. #RestinPieces http://t.co/PT3eMUCtu6


Mr. McFarlane is a writer, producer, and owner of a toy company (he is really good at his work)


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Appears to be Mcfarlane and WWE teaming up to make an Undertaker figure? I like Mcfarlanes work so it could be very cool to see what he does with this.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

^ I know who is that..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That wouldn't make sense to make all these cryptic tweets about an Undertaker doll


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> ^ I know who is that..


Heidenreich was awesome, it would be awesome if he came back :mark:


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Lmao at anyone thinking it's sting.... Seriously I understand he has fans, but he needs to never debut. Why come when your washed up? Just stay away and be the greatest superstar to never wrestle in the wwe? 

It's obviously either Taker or Kane, or even both. If it's Kane, he needs to join the Wyatts.... They've been beyond stale. A monster Kane joining the Wyatts having them tear through the business is what's best for business. HHH would admit it and then we see the new corporate ministry :mark


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Apparently it's marketing for the "defend the streak" mode in WWE 2K14 (or whatever that mode is called).


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

if you watch really closely, u can clearly see who it really is


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

WWEUniverse said:


> if you watch really closely, u can clearly see who it really is


A fat black guy with a green cap and a microphone coming out of his butt?


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

thats right lol


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> Apparently it's marketing for the "defend the streak" mode in WWE 2K14 (or whatever that mode is called).


Yeh, like I said in my first post in this thread "obviously its nothing special". Kudos for WWE thou. They know how to work the fans.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

FredForeskinn said:


> RatedR10 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently it's marketing for the "defend the streak" mode in WWE 2K14 (or whatever that mode is called).
> ...


My brother's cousin's best friend has WWE 2K14 already and he says when you beat the game Sting comes out and challenges Undertaker for Wrestlemania 30 in a "Who Honestly Still Gives a Shit?" match. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

It's for a new Undertaker statuette being done by Todd McFarlane (of Spawn fame).


----------



## bigrob25 (Sep 22, 2013)

its either undertaker or sting


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

The more i look at the pics the more i think they are promoting the 2K14 game. 
One is the Taker's emblem for the Phenom editiom & the other pick looks like the Ultiimate Warrior's cut up emblem off his jacket that is red, white and black.
if yougo to youtube you can find the clip of the Warrior cutting a promo for the Ultimate Warrior verion of the game.
As far as i know these are the only 2 collectors editions that are coming out.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

We all know it'll be nothing good, people should stop exciting them selfs they are just setting them selfs up for a massive disappointment especially if u think its gonna be Sting


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

FredForeskinn said:


> Yeh, like I said in my first post in this thread "obviously its nothing special". *Kudos for WWE thou. They know how to work the fans.*


That was the whole point to create a buzz, it's textbook marketing to use something vague as a vehicle to attract more attention than it otherwise could not generate, not to mention the WWE has all the resources to pull it off successfully.


----------



## piripippo (Jun 28, 2004)

SOURCE: WA.Com

WWE's latest cryptic message mentions legendary comic book writer Todd McFarlane, best known for creating Spawn. Besides writing comic books, McFarlane also produces toys and owns an animation studio. No word yet on what he will be doing with The Undertaker but here is WWE's latest message with a shot of Taker's glove:

_"@Todd_McFarlane will soon give rise to an icon. #RestinPieces"_


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Okay, I've only seen the first page but this all seems very Kane to me.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks like they're working with Todd McFarlane, so I reckon it's a comic book based on Taker, which would be fucking awesome :mark:.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Knew it was gonna be something outside of the television shows. An Undertaker comic is something I can actually get excited about.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> That wouldn't make sense to make all these cryptic tweets about an Undertaker doll


well he can still return at Survivor Series (rumor is a match with Wyatt awhile back). but these tweets are for comic/action figure/2k14 as clearly shown


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought it would be Kane returning or something.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It looks like they're working with Todd McFarlane, so I reckon it's a comic book based on Taker, which would be fucking awesome :mark:.



Been a while since the WWE did that. Who remembers this


----------



## sleepwalking (Sep 29, 2013)

obviously this whole thing is for the video game. If Taker returned then WWE would have made a big deal out of this tweets on television.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

sleepwalking said:


> obviously this whole thing is for the video game. If Taker returned then WWE would have made a big deal out of this tweets on television.


^^^agree. If this was Takers return they would have done more than just post a few cryptic tweets on twitter. 

But here's hoping to a comic book because that would be excellent. :ex:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWE
> Which icon will @Todd_McFarlane bring life to this week? #RestinPieces pic.twitter.com/BUKXBxFYxd


-


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

Its dark and cryptic so I honestly wouldn't be suprised if it was just another swerve jericho return...

Its going to be a let down if it has nothing to do with TV


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Surely... with the Tod Mcfarlane reference it should be obvious now.


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

It's.. it's Christian.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm marking out bro!!


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

The amount of PG in whatever this is will be off the charts.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'M READY TO BE LET DOWN! :mark:


----------



## We_Are_The_People (Apr 20, 2013)

No offence but the lot of you really do read far too much into things these days. You need to remember that the WWE is now directed towards children! They aren't going to have intricate and complex things on their twitter feed for kids! Rest in pieces. Hmmmmmmmmm........


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/mcfarlane-toys-wwe-icon-series-undertaker-26152237



> *McFarlane Toys launches new WWE ICON series collectibles with The Undertaker*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.wwe.com/inside/undertaker-rises-as-new-mcfarlane-collectibe-statue

more pictures of McFarlane's statue; 1st of many Taker figures coming soon


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

It's Sting, lol.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I suppose collectors will love this, a bit too niche for me nevertheless it's pretty cool.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

pirce is expensive but would make great edition for collections (and the icon figures coming out soon as well)


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

At $300 with less then a 1000 being made this is a steal. Can't wait.


----------

